# Am I Being Scammed on Ebay



## Flynn69 (Apr 13, 2011)

EBAY AUCTION 110749054831 .i ASKED THIS GUY FOR COPY OF PHS. hE SAYS HE,LL SEND IT. .i RECEIVED THE COPIES!!! THEY ARE THE EXACT COPIES POSTED AS SAMPLES ON THE PHS WEB SITE. EXACTLY.DOES IT SOUND LIKE A SCAM... THANKS TO ALL...BUCK.arty::shutme


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

All GTOs have PHS doc unique to the vin number on each car. If the doc you received is "exactly" the same as the sample, it's not the proper doc for that car. I see the seller has a "0" rating.. Red Flags.... Ask him for the vin number and you can have PHS fax the docs to you and verify if it's a GTO or not and what options it's supposed to have...

The seller should also post a pic of the Data Plate...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. I agree with greengoat 100%!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Sounds funny to me also. Ask him for a pic of the full VIN plate on the car, and a copy of the matching PHS doc. You could also contact JIM MATTISON at PHS and see what he says. Eric


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

YES YOU ARE BEING SCAMMED tell him you will have your mechanic come by and check out the car and see how fast he doesnt respond- or better yet tell him you will send him a cashiers check for 10000 over the cost and he can cash the check and send you back $9000- or even smarter still stop talking to this A-hole


----------



## Flynn69 (Apr 13, 2011)

Appreciate the info guys. .Yea he has 0 feedback.I am high bidder,but im going to retract it..He cant tell me if its a 10 bolt or 12.
He ASSUMES its a 10 bolt...If I could post what he sent me,you would laugh.Thanks Buck


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

if he is that lazy to go look at 10 or 12 bolts, pass on it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Flynn69 said:


> Appreciate the info guys. .Yea he has 0 feedback.I am high bidder,but im going to retract it..He cant tell me if its a 10 bolt or 12.
> He ASSUMES its a 10 bolt...If I could post what he sent me,you would laugh.Thanks Buck


Never bid on a car unless you can verify all the information and the car is exactly what the seller claims it to be...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I e-mailed him when this thread was started to send me the complete VIN # and it a 237 car!! Which meens clone!!......


----------



## Flynn69 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Gto*

I thought 237 was the first 3 numbers for a gto......????


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

237 is actually a LeMans "37", "42" is GTO for the most part. However, in '65, a GTO was an option on a Lemans. So the vin would start 237. That's why you need the PHS to determine if that car came with the GTO package. Ruk was just yankin' your chain a little...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

With 0 feedback, he is scamming. He doesn't even have the car at all. He stole some pics, put the auction up. At the end of the auction he will ask to have a Western Union money order to a PO box that's under a fake name and take your money. People really do this. Run, don't walk.. Report it to ebay also. People hack peoples accounts to do this scam, this one is worse, straight up fraud.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try [email protected] See what they tell you. This is an official E-bay address for this kind of thing.......or you could bid $1,000,000 and jam up his auction....be sure it is a scam first!:cheers E


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a '65 so you can't tell from the vin. You need to verify PHS to the vin.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'd like to see THAT ad... have a link?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll go get one ...be right back...E


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No link BUT go to e-bay and type in #110749054831. The auction ended with 25 bids, and a SALE price of $10,200. The seller added a note saying it is a real GTO and he has proper documentation......check it out. Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's the link:

Pontiac : GTO | eBay


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's the bid history, note that 2 0 feedback guys were getting the bid up on the car. Most people don't let zero feedback people bid. The winning bidder is going to have a bad couple of weeks, I feel for him, he's screwed.
Member Id: m***2( 221) US $10,200.00 Oct-01-11 10:18:18 PDT 
Member Id: m***o( 0 ) US $10,100.00 Oct-01-11 08:10:53 PDT 
Member Id: m***2( 221) US $10,000.00 Oct-01-11 08:09:05 PDT 
Member Id: 1***1( 0 ) US $9,500.00 Oct-01-11 04:07:49 PDT 
Member Id: m***o( 0 ) US $9,100.00 Oct-01-11 08:08:53 PDT 
Member Id: 1***1( 0 ) US $9,000.00 Oct-01-11 04:00:01 PDT 
Member Id: m***2( 221) US $9,000.00 Oct-01-11 08:06:09 PDT 
Member Id: l***r( 347) US $8,500.00 Sep-27-11 17:38:34 PDT 
Member Id: o***t( 203) US $8,000.00 Sep-30-11 20:12:17 PDT


----------



## akf757 (Dec 22, 2010)

Be extra suspicious when the bid history show 2 zero feedback people bidding up an item -known as "shill bidding." It a trick scammers use to ratchet up the price. 

Of course, without a 242 vin number there is no point in bidding on it (unless you want a close).

Andy

Over 500 - 100% positive feedbacks!


----------



## Uly49 (Jan 27, 2011)

akf757 said:


> Be extra suspicious when the bid history show 2 zero feedback people bidding up an item -known as "shill bidding." It a trick scammers use to ratchet up the price.
> 
> Of course, without a 242 vin number there is no point in bidding on it (unless you want a close).
> 
> ...


Andy...read the other messages...it can be a GTO with the 237....in '65 GTO was an option code not a model of it's own. The only way to know for sure is to get the PHS docs and confirm what it actually was...the vin in '65 does not confirm anything about what options the car came with....
Scott...


----------



## akf757 (Dec 22, 2010)

True... I read that it was a '65 but quickly forgot. I have a good memory, it's just short.

Looks like it sold for $10,200. Is it me or have GTO prices started coming down (overall)? I was looking at completed auctions for 1967 GTO's and few actually sold and only one was "up there" in price.

Maybe there is some sort of recession going on :lol:

Andy


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

akf757 said:


> True... I read that it was a '65 but quickly forgot. I have a good memory, it's just short.
> 
> Looks like it sold for $10,200. Is it me or have GTO prices started coming down (overall)? I was looking at completed auctions for 1967 GTO's and few actually sold and only one was "up there" in price.
> 
> ...


Nope, enough people that buy on ebay know not to touch this type of listing.


----------



## Flynn69 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks greengoat and Eric Animal for the good info. I,ll check that site out. I learned another lesson....thanks


----------

